# Opinions on prices



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I have today had a nice conversation with a lady that has a cs site, and she is looking to open a rally field for about and up to 30 vans, this site is under development, but she already has a nice indoor swimming pool, riding stables for people that can already ride, and a nice fishing pond, now this rally field has no electric but has water,and waste facilities,

During our conflab i asked how much she would charge for say 20 vans for a weekend rally, she asked what i thought and i said £6 to £8 pupn, she said she charges £12 including free fishing,

So my question is do you think that £12 for two people in a van is ok for a rally of this sort.

Dennis


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

toilets? shower? seems expensive to me more like £9 max


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes i agree
It seem a little expensive, £8 or £9 maximum i would have thought.

Paul.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Seems expensive to me also, I just booked a CL all facilities 6pounds a night.

Ron


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So long as Im staying with your who cares


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just paid £40 for a weekend with warners events..... so £12 per night is not bad and of course where the location is, ... have paid upto £40 per night in roma..... so £12 per night with nice people like you Dennis is not so bad.... was not much less at the 3 magpies......


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

£6.50 at Tattershall lakes inc electric toilets and showers? no brainer  

AND FREE jets :lol:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

I would pay £12 a night at a descent cl on our own,but for a rally of 15 plus should be no more than £10.lin.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The little club we rally with odd times,has been booking venues two years hence,and on some sites,cannot guarantee 12 units,so cannot book. Market forces spring to mind,location,location,location,having said that,the Cs may suffer,because of pressure on that part of the sites toilet/shower block,if any.
When we book for a Cs/Cl,i only expect five vans on site,but do not take my bat and ball home if their are 6/7,as long as we are not packed in like sardines,i would not stop on an Aire,if it was "Sardines",time,anti social?,no,but i do like my own space. With more people staying at home for holidays,and shortage of sites to stay on,£12 is not far off right.
Ted


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

For me it would depend on how good the fishing is. If it was more than just a hole in the ground filled with water and had some nice ol carp in it, then I would stump up £12.00 for the rally with the fishing free. Otherwise it is to expensive for a rally IMO.
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

£8 a night each for 20 units. Minimum stay two nights.
Payment in cash :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The one where we had a rally last year in Weeley, Essex was / is £6.75 pupn. This includes use of shower and toilet block, and 10% discount in the well-stocked shop on site. Also nice cafe on site.

http://www.homesteadlake.co.uk/rally_field.htm

Fishing, for those that want it, was / is £5 per day.

So, for me, this would be the benchmark. I'd advise her to charge less, and charge for the fishing extra.

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My experiences of rallying this year with both the C&CC and MCC are that fees of £6 - £8 are the norm.

I do not know if the site in question has something very special about it, besides the fishing, but I think she will be strugling to get rallies prepared to pay the price she wants.
On the way up to Shrewbury MH show I stayed at two CL's, one in Somerset and one in Worcester. Both were very nicely located and I was charged £8 at the Somerset one including electric and £11 at the Worcester one without electric but toilet facilities and showers with loads of hot water.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

If no EHU then £12 a night does seem a tad dear even with the free fishing. Not every one would want the fishing. If it only has fresh water and toilet emptying facilities I would expect to pay no more than £6 - £8 pupn a rally.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The simple answer is that she does not want 20 to 40 rowdy motorhomers some with youngsters on site, hence the price.


just like tradesmen they overprice th ejobs they do not want

Dave p


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds too expensive for me, never paid more than £9 without Electric. Stayed on a beautiful CL last year in the Yorkshire Dales for £5 a night. Rally field we know near Garstang only charges £8.50 with electric. 

Keith.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tenner if the fishing was good. i.e. Fiver for the pitch and fiver for the fishing.

I can get loads of basic CLs for £4-5 a night. Used to be £2-3 a night....bah!...thats inflation for ya! :roll: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The simple answer is that she does not want 20 to 40 rowdy motorhomers some with youngsters on site, hence the price.
> 
> just like tradesmen they overprice th ejobs they do not want
> 
> Dave p


But if she is making a rally field surely she will want to fill it occasionally. I cannot see where her market is.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Dennis, yeah £12 a night to enjoy the company of good friends, seems good value to me. where is it?

curlyboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rayc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > The simple answer is that she does not want 20 to 40 rowdy motorhomers some with youngsters on site, hence the price.
> ...


The market certainly is not going to bear £12 a night.
A sharp learning curve will follow.
Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
A CC. Derbyshire centre rally going mate of mine,has paid £12 and more,for some rallies,and there seems to be 20 plus units,at most of them,if its a good location,flat and easy access,she can charge whatever and still fill it, good rally fields are being booked years in advance. We have paid £15 on a CL.,it was worth that for the view alone,this site is booked two years in advance,and NO,you do not get your deposit back,seems to work for all the people who stay there.
Ted.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

As an update to my original post the owner has taken on board my suggestions and lowered the price to £8 which i feel is more like it, she also has a 6m x 12m marquee that is permanently up for use. this is the place. Dennis

Looky here

ps all the facilities on their site are not all up and running yet.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Link doesnt work Dennis :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

brillopad said:


> As an update to my original post the owner has taken on board my suggestions and lowered the price to £8 which i feel is more like it, she also has a 6m x 12m marquee that is permanently up for use.looky here this is the place. Dennis


Great result! it doesn't have to cost more than is fair to enjoy each others company


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Your a bit previous mave, give me a chance to get myself sorted, try this one


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

link worked for me, I can see me booking a rally there soon.before they get so full it will be impossible.

cabby

perhaps we should have a rally or meet there in the near future.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

For me too expensive for a rally with basic facilities. We have stopped going to Brixham for the THS due to the increase in process to £9+. So not for us.

In recall the meet we did at Sandyway was £3 and he hadn't wanted to. Huge us anything but I said he needed to charge something as he was on a water meter. 

Carol

Edited as this was written before insaw the reduced price. £8 is a bit better.


----------

